# The Official 3/16-17 Storm Discussion Thread



## Stephen (Mar 16, 2004)

The article headline on Fosters.com says it all:



			
				Fosters.com said:
			
		

> Knock. Knock. Who's there? Snow. Snow who? Snow you thought winter was over.
> 
> HEAVY SNOW IS ON THE WAY FOR MUCH OF NEW HAMPSHIRE AND SOUTHERN AND CENTRAL MAINE TONIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY.
> 
> ...


----------



## RJ (Mar 16, 2004)

I will believe it when I see it!


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2004)

They're already announcing early school dismissals here--even though the snow isn't even expected in this area until 2/3PM!
I won't complain...hopefully they're right and class tonight will be canceled.  Then I can squeeze in at least one more time skiing this season!  I'm crossing my fingers and thinking snow!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2004)

Snow has just started in CT...


----------



## jimme (Mar 16, 2004)

If anyone has some good comebacks for the snide remarks all the people with "Spring Fever" will be vomiting my way I'd love to hear them. I am so sick of "Winter Haters" crabbing about the snow and the cold I wish they'd all move to the Equator section of the planet.

The knock-knock joke is good, my kids will groan when I tell them.  :beer: 

Jimme


----------



## salida (Mar 16, 2004)

Well well,

Now that the 1115 models have come out, it looks like we will not get as much as expected.  I would say 12 inches for sunapee region is still possible, however, the jackpot will be portsmouth nh with 16.  However, away from that region is not good.  Not as much as anticipated unless the storm changes with out the models noticing.

porter


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2004)

jimme said:
			
		

> If anyone has some good comebacks for the snide remarks all the people with "Spring Fever" will be vomiting my way I'd love to hear them. I am so sick of "Winter Haters" crabbing about the snow and the cold I wish they'd all move to the Equator section of the planet.



Tell me about it!  I'm so sick of my coworkers complaining about the snow--we've had barely any this season!  Besides, it's only the middle of March.  I'm not ready to give them spring yet...


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 16, 2004)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but ...

I wish I wasn't going to Katahdin this weekend so I could play hookie from work and ski tomorrow!


----------



## skiguide (Mar 16, 2004)

i can't stand winter haters either!! I'm sooo ready to ski tomorrow - it's been too long! the weather reports keep getting better and better...

who's up for somewhere in NH tomorrow?


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2004)

skiguide said:
			
		

> who's up for somewhere in NH tomorrow?


Post something *here*. Berkshire East is probably too far, eh?


----------



## skiguide (Mar 16, 2004)

doh. sorry greg!  will post over there... yea, too far for the expensive gas guzzling land rover and when the lift ticket isn't free


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 16, 2004)

Will likely be at Mount Snow tomorow.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm bumming now!  All this snow that's predicted, and my college class tonight was canceled, but none of the local ski areas are open!   I have a night free to ski, fresh snow falling, and nothing to do with it...  How depressing.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2004)

severine said:
			
		

> I'm bumming now!  All this snow that's predicted, and my college class tonight was canceled, but none of the local ski areas are open!   I have a night free to ski, fresh snow falling, and nothing to do with it...  How depressing.



 :blink: *Jiminy* has night-skiing and is open today/tonight. Not sure where you are in Litchfield County, but Jiminy is only 1:45 from me (Watertown)...


----------



## RJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Ski Sundown should still be open. I have to wait until Friday to drive up to NH for some skiing on Saturday. Hopefully there will be a storm on Friday as well.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2004)

Sundown hasn't updated their report since yesterday so I'm guessing they're closed today. Perhaps they'll open tonight, or more likely tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 16, 2004)

Flakes spotted in Ipswich, MA.

-T


----------



## jimme (Mar 16, 2004)

Check out these snowfall totals for the Albany, NY area.
http://www.wrgb.com/wx/historical_data/snowfall/snowfall.asp?Selection=top_10_snowstorms

These are "just" Top 10 but you can see there are dates that indicate a general pattern. i.e. in March, 5 of the top ten included the 13th of the month. Last year Jiminy Peak had 4 - 6" on the 13th.

The first 10 days of April look good for snow too! Now, if only that 46" March 1888 storm would repeat itself!

Rank / Total Storm Amount / Date / Year 
March
1 46.7" 11-14 1888 
2 26.6" 13-14 1993 
3 18.8" 13-14 1984 
4 17.8" 8-12 1941 
5 17.1" 4-6 2001 
6 16.3" 9-13 1939 
7 15.9" 16-17 1956 
8 14.8" 3-5 1971 
tie  14.8" 13-16 1916 
10 14.6" 31 1997 

April
Top 10 April Snowstorms 
Rank / Total Storm Amount / Date / Year 
1 17.7" 6-7 1982 
2 13.3" 9 2000 
3 13.0" 1-2 1924 
4 11.3" 8-10 1974 
5 11.0" 3 1891 
6 8.8" 19 1983 
7 8.4" 8-11 1907 
8 7.6" 9-10 1979 
9 7.2" 3-4 1955 
10 6.9" 13-14 1950 
tie 6.9" 10-11 1942

Jimme


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2004)

Sundown was closed yesterday and are closed again today.  They're planning on reopening tomorrow.  Mohawk (my other mainstay) is on a weekends-only schedule now.  I haven't figured out if Catamount is still open nights or not (they're only open nights during peak season, but they don't state when that ends/has ended), but they're not open Tues nights even in peak season anyway.
I'm not too sure about Jiminy Peak.  I live in Torrington, but at the earliest, I wouldn't be able to start heading out until 5:15 or so... I've never been to Jiminy, but it probably would be 1.5-1.75 hours for me to get there judging by where it is on the map.  That would mean 3-3.5 hours of driving to ski only 2-3 hours.  I haven't decided if it's worth it... I could always wait until tomorrow and then I'd only have to drive 20 min to Sundown.  Hmmmm...
Either way, I'm still happy about the snow!  I just wish so many places didn't close down...


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2004)

severine said:
			
		

> I've never been to Jiminy, but it probably would be 1.5-1.75 hours for me to get there judging by where it is on the map.  That would mean 3-3.5 hours of driving to ski only 2-3 hours.  I haven't decided if it's worth it...


You can probably make it to Jiminy from Torrington in 75 - 90 minutes (good weather). Best route is 8 North to 20 West (through Lee and Lenox) to 7 North (through Pittsfield). Tonight must be a pretty hairy drive though, especially on 8 N in Southern Mass. That area always seems to get a lot of snow. Sundown tomorrow is probably a better bet, but I haven't seen you on tonight so maybe you braved it?  

By the way, only very light snow in Watertown, CT right now. About 2-3" so far...


----------



## skiguide (Mar 16, 2004)

got like 1/2"-1" here in gray, maine as of 8:30 pm - still haven't decided where to go, will probably at 11pm report or 1st thing in the morning- possibly heading more south/VT border as that seems to be the spot.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 16, 2004)

We've got a solid 4" here in the Worcester suburbs, and still snowing hard.......


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like 6"-7" on the ground here this morning, but with the wind it's drifting all over.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> You can probably make it to Jiminy from Torrington in 75 - 90 minutes (good weather). Best route is 8 North to 20 West (through Lee and Lenox) to 7 North (through Pittsfield). Tonight must be a pretty hairy drive though, especially on 8 N in Southern Mass. That area always seems to get a lot of snow. Sundown tomorrow is probably a better bet, but I haven't seen you on tonight so maybe you braved it?



We learned that shortcut on our way home from Vermont last week. 
I didn't brave it last night, though.  With visibility being so poor and the length of the drive that I would have had to make to ski, I decided to wait it out.  I will, however, go to Sundown tonight.  With any luck, there will still be some decent snow left by Friday so I can squeeze in another trip to Catamount.  Last I saw weather-wise, it will be back in the mid 40s this weekend.


----------



## skijay (Mar 17, 2004)

I have 22" of fresh snow at my house.   Well maybe not quite.  It's more like 2 inches.  It was hyped up to much in my area.  At tleast areas in the Catskills, Berkshires and Southern VT got snow.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 17, 2004)

The "big" storm pooped out right after I posted my note from last night - we wound up with maybe 5" here in east/central Mass.....


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2004)

Yup. 4" or 5" at best for us. Anyone agree that they've been shooting way too high on most of the snowfall forecasts this year? It always gets "downgraded" once it starts falling.  :roll: 

Oh well. Any snow is good snow.


----------



## jimme (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, it's the snow-jinx. When the Weatherman says there will be a lot of snow, it is usually less. I liked that last storm when it was predicted to be 1 - 3" and Jiminy got at least 8".

This morning I measured 6" to 8" at various spots around my house. About 10mi East of Albany, NY.  

Tonight I'll bring the ruler to Jiminy and measure what they really got. Their email snow report this morning claims 10". !!

Jimme


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2004)

Check out this radar:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/US...darImagery&product=LongRadarLoop&prodnav=none

Looks like some snow has been hanging over Berkshire County and Western Mass all day. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 17, 2004)

We maybe had 2" of snow north of the notches. Down country had the gift!


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 18, 2004)

we got about a foot at Mount Snow.  The skiing was fantastic, everything was open.  The trails were pretty much skied out by 11:00 but freshies could still be found in the trees all day.


----------



## PACOUGH (Mar 28, 2012)

great


----------

